# FR: ne … que que - deux "que" de suite ?



## Tim~!

Bonsoir.

Je ne sais pas si je me suis déjà posé cette question, mais je viens tout juste de remarquer quelquechose.

Le forme réstrictif "ne ... que" me plaît beaucoup, non seulement parce qu'il a l'air assez spécial lorsque l'on le compare aux autres formes de "ne" qui n'ont qu'un sens de négation.

Cependant, je viens d'essayer d'utiliser au milieu d'une phrase où il allait se faire suivre d'un deuxième "que".

La phrase était "parce que ceci indique qu'il parle de lui-même."  Je voulais y ajouter le forme restrictif "ne ... que" pour en finir avec "parce que ceci n'indique que qu'il parle de lui-même.

Je me suis rendu compte, que je ne me rappelle pas du tout d'une occasion d'avoir entendu ou lu "ne ... que que".

Alors, je voudrais savoir si mes instincts méritent des félicitations, qu'ils se sont mis au courant de quelquechose que l'on me n'a jamais appris.  Serait-il vrai que ce forme n'est pas permis?

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Fred_C

bonjour,
En fait si, c'est tout-à-fait permis, mais comme vous l'avez bien deviné, la phrase obtenue est très très moche, et c'est pour cela que personne n'emploie jamais "ne que" s'il faut faire suivre d'un deuxième que.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Ça n'indique que qu'il parle de lui-même_ is correct grammatically speaking as Fred said but is only *sometimes* used in speech…


----------



## CapnPrep

Tim, voici ce qu'en dit _Le bon usage_ (§1079) :


> Dans certaines constructions, on devrait avoir deux _que_ successifs, l’un qui fait partie de la proposition, l’autre qui est soit un terme corrélatif, soit le _que_ accompagnant le sujet redondant et postposé dont ce tient la place devant le verbe, soit le _que_ faisant partie de la locution négative _ne … que_. *Par haplologie, ces deux que se réduisent à un seul.*


Et on donne deux exemples de _ne … que_ :Il ne manquait plus qu’elle vous vît arriver ! 
Tolstoï ne sait dire d’Anna Karénine qu’elle a de belles épaules. [ambigu]​Cependant, je pense que cette haplologie rendrait ta phrase incompréhensible : « Ceci n'indique qu'il parle de lui-même ».


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, je ne suis pas certain que ma remarque soit pertinente, mais la phrase "parce que ceci indique qu'il ne parle que de lui-même." est tout à fait possible.

(Bien sur le sens est différent).


----------



## Fred_C

CapnPrep said:


> Dans certaines constructions, on devrait avoir deux _que_ successifs, l’un qui fait partie de la proposition, l’autre qui est soit un terme corrélatif, soit le _que_ accompagnant le sujet redondant et postposé dont ce tient la place devant le verbe, soit le _que_ faisant partie de la locution négative _ne … que_. *Par haplologie, ces deux que se réduisent à un seul.*


 
Très intéressant. Je ne savais pas.
Cette haplologie est peut-être davantage une figure de style qu'une règle de grammaire, non ?
(J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit davantage de "casser" la syntaxe à un endroit où personne ne le remarquera pour éviter une lourdeur stylistique...)


----------



## Cleomenes

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai une question à propos de "ne...que" avant un pronom relatif: érit-on, par exemple, "elle ne veut que que ses enfants soient sages" ou écrit-on tout simplement "elle ne veut que ses enfants soient sages"?

Merdi d'avance.


----------



## MarcusK

"Elle veut seulement que ses enfants soient sages" ou "Tout ce qu'elle veut c'est que ses enfants soient sages".
Ou avec un sens contraire : "Elle ne veut pas que ses enfants soient sages".


----------



## Oddmania

_Hi,

Elle *ne *veut que *que *soient sages_ → Not a very common sentence. You've got the verb _vouloir que + subjunctive_ and the construction _ne...que_ that implies a restriction. If the second _que _was stressed, then it would be understood as _She only wants her children to be well-behaved/good _(no one else, only her children). But this is a very weird sentence, and it's badly built  I can't really think of an equivalent in proper French. Maybe _Elle veut que ce soit seulement ses enfants qui soient sages_ (_c'est seulement ses enfants qui... → it's only her children who..._ → emphasis).

_Elle *ne *veut *que *ses enfants soient sages_ → As there is only one _que_, it can only be the one in _vouloir *que*_ _+ subjunctive._ Consequently, the _ne _isn't linked with the _que _anymore. It therefore implies a negation (the _pas _in _ne...pas_ can be left out sometimes with some verbs) →_ Elle ne veut (pas) que ses enfants soient sages → She doesn't want her children to behave themselves._


----------



## Cleomenes

Oddmania said:


> _Elle *ne *veut que *que *soient sages_ → Not a very common sentence. You've got the verb _vouloir que + subjunctive_ and the construction _ne...que_ that implies a restriction. If the second _que _was stressed, then it would be understood as _She only wants her children to be well-behaved/good _(no one else, only her children). But this is a very weird sentence, and it's badly built  I can't really think of an equivalent in proper French. Maybe _Elle veut que ce soit seulement ses enfants qui soient sages_ (_c'est seulement ses enfants qui... → it's only her children who..._ → emphasis).



I'll try a different example: _Il ne faut que qu'on fasse trente minutes de ses devoirs_ i.e., you don't have to do more than 30 minutes of homework. Does this convey my question better, and is it still weird to have que (as part of ne...que) next to que in this example or would be better to construct the sentence differently?


----------



## MarcusK

"Elle veut que seuls ses enfants soient sages" si elle ne veut pas que d'autres soient sages.


----------



## Cleomenes

MarcusK said:


> "Elle veut que seuls ses enfants soient sages" si elle ne veut pas que d'autres soient sages.



J'en ai pensé sans insinuation que d'autres ne doivent pas être sages, mais c'est clair que mon emploi de ne...que n'était pas bien choisi.


----------



## Oddmania

Cleomenes said:


> I'll try a different example: _Il ne faut que qu'on fasse trente minutes de ses devoirs_ i.e., you don't have to do more than 30 minutes of homework. Does this convey my question better, and is it still weird to have que (as part of ne...que) next to que in this example or would be better to construct the sentence differently?



The words you chose are correct, but the order isn't! _ Il *ne  *faut  qu'on fasse *que *trente minutes de devoir, _with _que_ in front of the noun it restricts.


----------



## CapnPrep

Voir aussi :
Je ne souhaite que tu sois content [sic]


----------



## MarcusK

Que signifie : "_Il *ne  *faut  qu'on fasse *que *trente minutes de devoir" ?_


----------



## Oddmania

MarcusK said:


> Que signifie : "_Il *ne  *faut  qu'on fasse *que *trente minutes de devoir" ?_



Eh bien, ça signifie que nous devons faire seulement trente minutes de devoir (homework).


----------



## Grop

Je pense que cette phrase n'est pas grammaticale, et qu'au mieux elle est complètement tordue.


----------



## MarcusK

C'était ma première impression aussi et je ne l'avais pas comprise, mais réflexion faite il me semble qu'elle est correcte, simplement ce n'est peut-être pas ce qu'on dirait habituellement.

Il serait plus courant de dire "Il faut qu'on fasse que trente minutes de devoir", même si grammaticalement parlant ce n'est pas tout à fait correct.


----------



## Grop

Plus courant et correct : Il faut qu'on ne fasse que trente minutes de devoir.


----------



## Maître Capello

Grop said:


> Plus courant et correct : Il faut qu'on ne fasse que trente minutes de devoir.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Ta phrase implique qu'on doit se dépêcher et ne surtout pas dépasser trente minutes, alors que le sens recherché est plutôt qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'en faire davantage que trente minutes…

_On *n'*a besoin de faire *que* trente minutes de devoirs._

De toute façon, pour la phrase originale, d'une part on aura avantage à remplacer la proposition subordonnée par une infinitive.
_
Il *ne* faut faire *que* trente minutes de devoirs (et non pas une heure)._
_Il *ne* faut *que* faire trente minutes de devoirs (et non pas subir une punition corporelle)._

D'autre part, le plus simple reste encore d'employer un adverbe tel que _seulement, uniquement._

_Il faut faire *seulement* trente minutes de devoirs (et non pas une heure)._
_Il faut __*seulement*__ faire __trente minutes de devoirs__ (et non pas subir une punition corporelle)__._


----------



## Grop

Oui, je n'ai pas prétendu comprendre la phrase d'origine (même si j'ai effectivement imaginé, dans le contexte de devoir, que le sens était probablement différent).


----------

